# Melbourne Incident



## CQB (Jun 5, 2017)

Overnight a man on Somali background shot a receptionist, taking a hostage. Police were called & he emerged firing at police. He is now deceased. The media & particularly our PM have been tub thumping all morning. I have a feeling this was a police assisted suicide, no matter what his claims were alleged to have been, but it's early days yet.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 6, 2017)

How did he get a weapon? I thought Australia had crazy strict gun laws.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 6, 2017)

He was a crim, those connections I'd imagine.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 6, 2017)

He was a serious crim;  known links to extremist organizations, a record of violence, and had been recently acquitted of a terrorist offense.  I agree with @SpitfireV  - it may have been just a matter of touching base with some bad homies to get ahold of some illicit guns, as is the case with hoodlums who are off limits for ownership in our country.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2017)

When guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns. 

etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 6, 2017)

L


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 6, 2017)

CQB said:


> Overnight a man on Somali background shot a receptionist, taking a hostage. Police were called & he emerged firing at police. He is now deceased. The media & particularly our PM have been tub thumping all morning. I have a feeling this was a police assisted suicide, no matter what his claims were alleged to have been, but it's early days yet.



Police have confirmed they are treating the Brighton siege as "an act of terrorism"


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll grant you that sir, but having watched the press conference, with the state premier, the police commissioner and others I formed the opinion he wanted to exit in a blaze of glory. There is a vague terrorist link in his past which would indicate some leaning in that direction & of course the usual statement from ISIS followed, bearing in mind they will claim anything such as the recent casino attack in Manila. I'm willing to have my opinion changed with further information.


----------



## digrar (Jun 6, 2017)

Teufel said:


> How did he get a weapon? I thought Australia had crazy strict gun laws.



There are more legal weapons here now than there were pre the 1996 ban, Odin only knows how many illegal weapons are out there.


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2017)

Teufel said:


> How did he get a weapon? I thought Australia had crazy strict gun laws.



Being a modest owner I know they are strict. However, the gun buy back schemes that we've had are voluntary giving rise to owners not handing them back but concealing them in various ways. Part of the Lindt cafe report on the siege calculated that there was approximately 65,000 firearms unaccounted for. The sawn off shotgun Man Monis used fell into this category as it was an old weapon and (if my memory served me) was untraceable. Victoria where the latest incident occurred, in my opinion has a somewhat firmer gun culture here in latte sipping Sydney. The guy had criminal links so it's not too much of a stretch to realise he could get a weapon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 6, 2017)

CQB said:


> I'll grant you that sir, but having watched the press conference, with the state premier, the police commissioner and others I formed the opinion he wanted to exit in a blaze of glory. There is a vague terrorist link in his past which would indicate some leaning in that direction & of course the usual statement from ISIS followed, bearing in mind they will claim anything such as the recent casino attack in Manila. I'm willing to have my opinion changed with further information.





> The first sign of a possible terror link came when a male caller claiming to be linked to the siege called the Channel 7 newsroom in Melbourne saying: “This is for IS” and “This is for Al-Qaeda.”
> 
> The gunman, claimed by the terror group to be a “soldier of ISIS”, had come to the attention of counter-terror authorities almost a decade ago.
> 
> ...



Police declare Brighton siege an act of terror as IS claims attack


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2017)

There's more crime in his background than terror & it looks like he wasn't too good at it. 

Brighton terrorist Yacqub Khayre had long history of drugs, guns and crime


----------



## Dame (Jun 6, 2017)

Well fuck him. He's dead and his 15 minutes are up.

God rest the poor soul he took with him.


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh indeed, couldn't agree more.  Not widely reported is he called an escort agency and she was his hostage.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2017)

There's no way this motherfucker should've been walking the streets a free man.


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2017)

Too right in retrospect, but he had been fulfilling all the requirements of his parole; all boxes were ticked. The outcome is that the bail laws will be reviewed and are expected to change for those who are at risk of committing terrorism offences.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 7, 2017)

Cunt was hooked on Ice, if only there was a law against that as well.


----------



## digrar (Jun 7, 2017)

Ice, Somalis, violent crime, it's the Melbourne trifecta.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 7, 2017)

Considering that khat is to Somalis as Budweiser is to Bama fans, I'm not the least bit surprised he was hooked on ice. Gotta have something to fill the hole.


----------



## digrar (Jun 7, 2017)

CQB said:


> Too right in retrospect, but he had been fulfilling all the requirements of his parole; all boxes were ticked. The outcome is that the bail laws will be reviewed and are expected to change for those who are at risk of committing terrorism offences.



I think we're all wondering how many times the point has to be rammed home, too many of these violent offenders are out on bail when they should be in a small steel box. If the mitigating circumstance is that you were iced out of your bonce when you committed your violent crime, stiff shit, don't pass go, don't collect your 2 Melba and Monash drinking vouchers and go directly to gaol.


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2017)

digrar said:


> I think we're all wondering how many times the point has to be rammed home, too many of these violent offenders are out on bail when they should be in a small steel box. If the mitigating circumstance is that you were iced out of your bonce when you committed your violent crime, stiff shit, don't pass go, don't collect your 2 Melba and Monash drinking vouchers and go directly to gaol.



Yep. You blokes are in for more of the same IMO. As are we all to varying degrees.


----------



## CQB (Jun 7, 2017)

Agree with you both & it may occur sooner than later, the devil will be in the detail; will it be a state or federal matter & for mine it's a NATSEC issue. It looks as if @Marauder06 and myself were both fishing the same hole as there was predictive behavior in his background which apparently the parole board wasn't aware of, ie; his terrorism links.  Hopefully this will be addressed along with our attorney-general looking to ban Hizb-ut Tahrir over their pointed comments in the last couple of days.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 8, 2017)

If you guys can deport NZ born Aussies that haven't committed a crime as such but are associated with the Rebels than surely you can deport a Somali who commits an aggravated robbery let alone one that plots to go shoot up Holsworthy.


----------



## digrar (Jun 8, 2017)

He got his citizenship at 3 years of age. Apparently that makes it difficult to punt him.


----------



## CQB (Jun 9, 2017)

Devil in the detail I guess, but that did occur to me as well. We've deported more than just kiwis & it largely goes unnoticed. There's a dollar limit on goods stolen & if this limit is passed and the offender is say, a backpacking tourist, they're deported almost immediately. 

The positive is that the Council of Australian Governments (COAG) starts today and NSW has been the first to strengthen police powers which look to be rolled out nationally. The powers have already existed federally whereby the state premier (governor for those in the US) to ask for federal assistance to resolve civil unrest. The new proposed legislation, (as I understand it), will put this power effectively in the hands of the NSW state police commissioner, which speeds up the process. NSW cops are being tooled up as well in light of this. It will give the faithful what they crave...martyrdom.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 9, 2017)

"It will give the faithful what they crave...martyrdom"

Can't like that enough times...


----------

